# Rear differential gen. ?s



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm looking into rebuilding my rear end before I put too much power in front of it. I'm just having a hard time getting started. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not any are really needed. The stock rear end has held up to big power and altho there are some failures there are with any other ones too. You can do complete 8.8 swaps and such for pretty big bucks but for my money the stubs and half shafts are going to go way before the rear does.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Some guys like the Eaton Trutrack LSD unit, but if your LSD is working fine, why re-invent the wheel...


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been told by others that after adding some power the rear doesn't hold well and others have said comments such as "...yeah gto's are great they just need a solid rear end." And since I will be adding horsepower to it this summer I was thinking ahead and taking all of the necessary precautions now by building the car up and making it ready for more horsepower. But I haven't heard anything until now from other gto owners about the issue and if there is no need to build up the rear end then I won't worry about it, besides I'm not looking to make this thing too over the top, I'm hoping to only get around 650 at the crank.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

If your looking to get 650 to the crank you will def need to do work on your rear end. The thing is when you start adding power like that the stock rear end isnt rated for that power. Have you thought about a clutch or trans first? Cause thats where i would start. I talked to a vette shop around here and they say the stock clutches are rated up to around 600hp. But wouldnt last every long when having fun.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah I already planned on changing out the clutch, that much i know about, I was just worried that the rear wouldn't be able to handle it, so is there any type of rear end that i could get off of like a vette that could handle that much power? because I don't wanna lose my IRS so i don't wanna go with like a ford 9 or anything like that if i don't have to. I mean is there anywhere that i can just have to same size rear end i have now rebuilt with a stronger material if the corvette thing isn't possible? I know that's REALLY going out on a limb but i'd like to know my limits with this.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you look over on the _other_ board you'll find people with big power and drag racing the car (all the way into the 10s) that are running with the stock rear end. I wouldn't listen to the internet common "knowledge". Wait until something breaks


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha yeah that's one way to look at it i guess, I just hate that feeling when something DOES break


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can break anything. The rear end isn't the weak point. Stubs and half shafts are withe drive shaft behind that


----------

